# Moment Of Silence Please



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

People we have a very sad and somber day on our hands.....

It's seems the day has come that we must say good bye to 2 loved ones of archery. 

These two have been a key cog in field, indoors, FITA and even 3D for years....

Winning Bowl after bowl....SOY titles....BIG Checks....setting records in every venue...just doing it all. 

But today is the day that the world has lost the Pro and Ultra Elite :faint:

I for one am pretty pissed off about no PE or at least a replacement


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

It's called "marketing". With the current economy, Hoyt, nor any other bow company is expecting to have the same sales volume they enjoyed for the last couple of years, so they pull a couple of high end items from their lineup in 2010. But what does that get them? It gets them a year's worth of "hungry" buyers that will be waiting at the gates for the 2011 lineup which, I'd be willing to wager, has some form of re-incarnation of 1 or both of these bows. Yea, it's a gamble expecting the economy to be back in full swing in a year, but not a lot to loose in the mean time.

JMHO


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BTW: Economics has one sole purpose: "To provide jobs for economists". :zip:


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> But today is the day that the world has lost the Pro and Ultra Elite :faint:
> 
> I for one am pretty pissed off about no PE or at least a replacement


I'm pretty shocked as well. Don't know what to say really. 

I have to agree with Lee though, it has to be related to the economy. I imagine their sales were probably low last year as they likely were for all bow companies. And the volume of used Ultra's & Pro's on the market had to make selling new ones in a down economy even tougher.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> People we have a very sad and somber day on our hands.....
> 
> It's seems the day has come that we must say good bye to 2 loved ones of archery.
> 
> ...


Must be a Hoyt Thing:wink:

I should talk, I shoot for a Company that could care less about competition archery.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lee....what in the holy F are you talking about? :noidea: Your post has ZERO to do with what I was talking about. 

All I was doing was bidding farewell to the two most winning bows in all of archery over the past 6 years....nothing more nothing less. 

Those two bows have been in Hoyts lineup since 2000....they started as the Ultra Tec and the Pro Tec. 

I know why they did it and was expecting it actually after the VE came out last year....and yes there is a replacement for the Ultra....the Contender....but like I was afraid of there is not one for the PRO ELITE 

Sometimes you don't have to analyze what is being said....you just have to read what is written :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Lee....what in the holy F are you talking about? :noidea: Your post has ZERO to do with what I was talking about.
> 
> All I was doing was bidding farewell to the two most winning bows in all of archery over the past 6 years....nothing more nothing less.
> 
> ...


Mark my word - in 2011 the PE will be back. :wink:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Mark my word - in 2011 the PE will be back. :wink:


I just don't see it. You may be right but the Pro and Ultra are just so close to the same thing that I think they did the right thing here with the Contender. I mean with the options between the Vantage and the Contender lines you can get pretty much what you want. I'm afraid the days of deflex may just be in the past. I know Hornet loves his Pro and a lot of people do but we'll just have to mourn and move on. :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

OT. If some of these bows get anymore reflex the grip will wind up behing the string.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Just think how valuble your used PE or UE will be:tongue: I suppose it could be considered a collectors item now.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Always sad to see a old standby go the way of the doodoo.

mmmmmm......just think of all the hoyt target bows that will be in the classified ads in a few weeks......Anyone need a vitrually new MYSTIC on the cheap?? :tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> People we have a very sad and somber day on our hands.....
> 
> It's seems the day has come that we must say good bye to 2 loved ones of archery.
> 
> ...



So is this you trying to sell your PE????:tongue:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> So is this you trying to sell your PE????:tongue:


:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RchurE said:


> I know Hornet loves his Pro and a lot of people do but we'll just have to mourn and move on. :wink:


Yes I do....and that's all I was doing. Paying tribute :darkbeer:

But Brad and I have talked many times about the UE vs PE. I have owned several Ultras. There won't be a drop off...trust me. :wink:

When I bought my PE....the only reason I got the PE instead of an UE is because I found a good deal on the right one first :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> So is this you trying to sell your PE????:tongue:


Nope....I will be getting a CE but not sure when. I may wait until after Vegas. 

But Agent Orange will be reborn....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....I will be getting a CE but not sure when. I may wait until after Vegas.
> 
> But Agent Orange will be reborn....


Yea you just didnt look right carrying around a bow that wasnt that UGLY Orange.... Hell mabey we can even get you a martin sticker to put on it too

Im kinda awe struck too though I was wanting to tyr a UE for 2010 but the CE does have that Ultra look to it though


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> There won't be a drop off...trust me. :wink:


Not sure I follow ya.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

RchurE said:


> Not sure I follow ya.


He's gonna keep his PE unlike Hoyt did


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, gotcha. I don't see a reason to replace it either really. My UE isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What I mean is that I shoot the Ultra the same as I do the Pro....if not better. I actually group better/tighter with the Ultra. The Pro held a touch better for me...and it was a TOUCH more forgiving so that's what I shot. But when I bought my PE I bought used but I said I would by the first one I found in good shape...with a good price in the right deflectiobn range. It just happened to be a PE. 

As for Brad's comment about the PE not going any place....your wrong my friend.  it may make it through indoors...but I will have an orange CE for field next year faint:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What I mean is that I shoot the Ultra the same as I do the Pro....if not better. I actually group better/tighter with the Ultra. The Pro held a touch better for me...and it was a TOUCH more forgiving so that's what I shot. But when I bought my PE I bought used but I said I would by the first one I found in good shape...with a good price in the right deflectiobn range. It just happened to be a PE.
> 
> As for Brad's comment about the PE not going any place....your wrong my friend.  it may make it through indoors...but I will have an orange CE for field next year faint:


Just remember that "new" isn't always "better" my friend. I would not loose the PE until at least 3 months after you get the CE. Last 2 times I tried the latest greatest got to be better approach I kicked myself in the arse afterward. Luck for me I learn from my mistakes so the last time I did it I kept the protec on the shelf so I wouldn't have to replace it down the road.

I can see my future, I will be that 50 year old guy at the archery range pounding 300's with a 20 year old bow.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> Just remember that "new" isn't always "better" my friend. I would not loose the PE until at least 3 months after you get the CE. Last 2 times I tried the latest greatest got to be better approach I kicked myself in the arse afterward. Luck for me I learn from my mistakes so the last time I did it I kept the protec on the shelf so I wouldn't have to replace it down the road.
> 
> I can see my future, I will be that 50 year old guy at the archery range pounding 300's with a 20 year old bow.


You wanna buy another one? :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Just remember that "new" isn't always "better" my friend. I would not loose the PE until at least 3 months after you get the CE. Last 2 times I tried the latest greatest got to be better approach I kicked myself in the arse afterward. Luck for me I learn from my mistakes so the last time I did it I kept the protec on the shelf so I wouldn't have to replace it down the road.
> 
> I can see my future, I will be that 50 year old guy at the archery range pounding 300's with a 20 year old bow.


Ok you know the last time I had a Hoyt that I didn't shoot good or as good as the previous one.... NEVER :wink:

It's an Ultra Elite updated....did you not understand what I said????? On second thought....don't answer that I know the answer. 

Just because your the only person the truly likes the Pro Tec more then the PE doesn't mean that everybody else is that picky about what they can shoot :wink: I think the Pro Tec feels like crap in comparison to the Elite version. But I actually fell in love with the Ultra long before I did the Pros.... 
So I'll say it again in another way....if you can shoot the Ultra you'll like the CE....period. Ask Reo....I see Jesse didn't have a problem switching from the Pro to the Ultra a couple years ago...and no the comment he can shoot anything blah blah blah...if that was the case he wouldn't have sent his VE back :wink:

Heck if I was still into hunting like I used to be and was gonna shoot ONE bow for everything....indoors, hunting, field and 3D. I would get an Alphaburner....I used to shoot 50Xs and cracked the 530s with my old Hyper Tec and Super Tec 

As for your comment about being the old guy shooting the 20 year old bow.....that sure is a long time to wait to start pounding out 300s :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh yeah....and it has nothing to do with wanting the latest and greatest. 

It has to do with I wanted a new bow this year....they make something that I can shoot...and it's ORANGE 

ORANGE being the key ingredient....


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

I know it's killing me just bought a VE this year .....that ORANGE is SWEET


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh yeah....and it has nothing to do with wanting the latest and greatest.
> 
> It has to do with I wanted a new bow this year....they make something that I can shoot...and it's ORANGE
> 
> ORANGE being the key ingredient....


I would really like to know what the reasoning was behind getting rid of the PE an UE, I am like you that put a wrench in my plans for a new bow. Was up at LAS yesterday did not get to see the new line up, waiting for Tony to bring them, well the target bow.

Orange is your color, I like the red fusion


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> I would really like to know what the reasoning was behind getting rid of the PE an UE, I am like you that put a wrench in my plans for a new bow. Was up at LAS yesterday did not get to see the new line up, waiting for Tony to bring them, well the target bow.
> 
> Orange is your color, I like the red fusion


Oh no not you too....the PE is gone...yes. 

But the UE is only gone in name....the Contender is an updated UE. :wink:

I like that red fusion also....but if I didn't get orange I would be getting the color I thought I was gonna get this year....white


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh no not you too....the PE is gone...yes.
> 
> But the UE is only gone in name....the Contender is an updated UE. :wink:
> 
> I like that red fusion also....but if I didn't get orange I would be getting the color I thought I was gonna get this year....white


Was not planning on getting a PE want the ultra, I saw the new specs and they are pretty much the same most likely go with that for outdoors, you know what I am shooting indoors:wink: I know you cant stand the thoughts of that! LOL


----------

